# Fibra óptica, dB o dBm?



## rivera

La medida de un enlace de fibra óptica se mide en dB o dBm ? y cual la diferencia entre estos dos


----------



## skay15

En principio hay varias mediciones que se pueden hacer sobre cualquier tipo de enlace, una puede ser verificar las pérdidas que éste presenta en dB a lo largo de su trayecto, si es que esa medición es posible (supongamos que el trayecto es corto y tenemos la posibilidad de medrilo en uno y otro extremo). En general, se puede hablar de que algún medio de transmisión tiene determinada cantidad de pérdida de potencia por unidad de longitud, esto sería, por ejemplo 10dB/km, un factor de atenuación en este caso. La unidad dB ser refiere a la relación logarítmica entre la potencia de entrada y de salida de un sistema:

                       Potencia(dB)=10 log(Pout/Pin)

La potencia cuando es expresada en dBm, está referida a 1mW en la entrada.

                       P(dBm)=10 log(Pout/1mW)

Si yo entro con 0dBm a un sistema cualquiera, es decir, aplico 1mW de potencia, y a la salida mido 100mW, mi sistema tiene 20 dB de ganancia, dado que la potencia aumentó cien veces, obteniendo de 0dBm a la entrada, 20dBm a la salida.
Esto es a modo de resumen y espero que haya quedado claro, pero podrias buscar algun tutorial para entender mejor el tema.


----------



## Seba.Kuper

Antes que nada es un placer poder estar en este foro compartiendo y adquiriendo informaciónes muy valiosas.

Me gustaria saber si por casualidad alguno de ustedes no tiene algun apunte de Fibra Optica para pasarme ya que es muy interesante el tema.


Saludos!


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola, por la red tenemos de todo,mando pagina sobre el tema ,suerte saludos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_de_fibra_óptica


----------



## cesartm

Lo unico que se es que al final, el lenguaje que en entiende una computadora, es el binario de 0 y 1, igual es como codigo morse hacia el ordenador, es al transmitir luz mediante la fibra en forma de zig zag, esto me lo platico alguien  (no lo lei), ojala alguien sepa bien explicar.


----------



## C_RUFFO

Saludos, no se si los comentarios anteriores anteriores aun esten vigentes pero con respecto al ultimo cabe señalar que una cosa es la teoria de las propiedades de la fibra optica y otra es la teoria de las transmisiónes por fibra optica. Aunque las dos se complementan combiene analizarlas por separado ya que de eso depende en que tema a tratar.Es decir si lo que se quiere es saber solo de fibra optica se necesitan analizar sus propiedades intricsecas metiendonos en la teoria de la optica. por otro lado si lo que queremos es saber a cerca de las transmisiones opticas combiene comentar que efectivamente la señal que va dentro de una fibra optica es una fuente luminosa coherente de una determinada longitud de onda que se activa y se apaga, a una cadencia muy elevada y codificada y que a su vez es el soporte en la cual va a ir modulada la informaciónrmacio que se desea transmitir o sea las señales de datos o en algunos casos de manera ya mucho muy poco usada una modulacion analogica directa. Como comentario adicional las señales electricas binarias no pueden ser transmitidas directamente por ningun medio fisico de proragacion y menos si la capacidad va en aumento, por eso es necesario codificar estas señales binarias y prepararlas para su transmision. es decir aunque las transmisiones por fibra optica se digan que son digitales los unos y los ceros en su mayoria no corresponden al encendido y el apagado de la fuente luminosa. Para concluir los unos y los ceros nunca se propagan ni por una fibra optica ni por el espacio en el caso de las transmisiones por microondas


----------

